
How to be a good coder? - machenchi
i wonder how can i be a good coder and how to improve my coding skill.
======
kulakowka
You need to practice as much as possible.

View the source code of open source projects - is also a good way to learn
different approaches.

There is also a huge number of lessons and training screencasts on youtube.

By the way, I just found an interesting project
[http://exercism.io/](http://exercism.io/)

It is also a good way of learning. Experienced developers will point out your
mistakes and advise what approach is more preferable in a given situation.

~~~
machenchi
thank you,kulakowka. i find that there are so many projects on the GitHub.but
i can not find out which one fits me well.

~~~
kulakowka
Today i found an interesting article on medium.com. Maybe it help you.

The 37 Best Websites To Learn Something New: [https://medium.com/life-
learning/the-37-best-websites-to-lea...](https://medium.com/life-
learning/the-37-best-websites-to-learn-something-new-895e2cb0cad4)

